
Librem Mini - j0e1
https://puri.sm/products/librem-mini/
======
snvzz
Unfortunately, Intel based.

A non-starter.

~~~
liamwestray
Seriously. Ryzen embedded would be perfect here. Better GPU and open source
drivers.

